
The 'new CCP' in Iceland is making a browser strategy game with 1.5M hexagons - cpeterso
http://venturebeat.com/2015/05/13/the-new-ccp-in-iceland-is-making-a-broswer-strategy-game-with-1-5m-hexagons/
======
na85
>Prosper is free-to-play, and Solid Clouds is going to let you spend real-
world cash on speeding up production on a unit or to finish a mission faster.

That's pay-to-win, not free-to-play.

~~~
lawl
I've started to just ignore games that seem even slightly pay-to-win.

But what _really_ pisses me off are games I _bought_ and the then have an
ingame store, I demanded a refund on steam for a game where that actually
happened with no indication on the page for the game.

The only way we can deal with this is to completely ignore these games and not
give them a penny.

There are not many games that get F2P right, off the top of my head I can only
think of TF2, Dota 2 and Path of Exile (shoutout to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=Negitivefrags](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=Negitivefrags)
for an awesome game).

(no affiliation with any of those companies)

~~~
wyldfire
Why don't F2P games use in-game advertising? That seems like a simple way to
chip away at the expense of running the service while not being as frustrating
as pay-to-win.

~~~
teej
Plenty do. Pay to win pays a LOT better, so you see more of it.

------
Mithaldu
There's nothing new in this, and the "1.5 mio hexagons" are only in a square
of roughly 1225x1225. I've played browser games with exactly the same premise
(but without the whole pay-to-win aspect) back in 2001 and 2002. They might
have a meta game that's interesting in the long run, but they universally lack
a challenging short-term game to keep you playing and interested while you're
waiting for larger plans to come to fruition. Eve gives the player that by
having them do short NPC hunting missions, explore the galaxy or engage in
PvP, all of which is adrenaline-packed and visually engaging.

A browser game will have a hard time duplicating that. Might be possible with
WebGL, but that excludes a lot of players.

------
rescendent
"But I think the map is emblematic of what is really interesting about
Prosper: that it is perhaps history’s biggest board game."

Not really, with 1.5 million hexagons,
[http://www.illyriad.co.uk/](http://www.illyriad.co.uk/) is over 5 times
larger at 8.6 million squares.

------
ironboxy
This sounds an awful lot like a War of Nations clone.

